# Firmware restore



## eutechmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello,

How restore carkeys from p3 MCU emmc ?

Thanks


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/preventive-emmc-replacement-on-mcu1.152489/

This has a guide for swapping the emmc...it's possible you need to duplicate the original before it fails. Also seems the emmc needs to be desoldered from the mcu to get access.


----------



## eutechmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

old emmc already fails and no way for restore, can someone help ? How get carkeys ?


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

If the EMMC is failed you need to replace the ECU and then program the keys, probably at the service center.


----------



## eutechmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

I order new emmc and move firmware from IC to MCU , but there is no carkeys , in my country No tesla service center .


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

eutechmaster said:


> I order new emmc and move firmware from IC to MCU , but there is no carkeys , in my country No tesla service center .


based on your post location, you are 30 minutes from the Amsterdam service center, no?


----------



## eutechmaster (Jun 24, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> based on your post location, you are 30 minutes from the Amsterdam service center, no?


I already send question to tesla support email, still no answer.

My car outside EU , and i must drive 1000km+ for sevice center in Berlin.

So if someone can help me with carkey.tar I will be grateful

if someone can help ., please pm me/


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

eutechmaster said:


> I already send question to tesla support email, still no answer.
> 
> My car outside EU , and i must drive 1000km+ for sevice center in Berlin.
> 
> ...


Your best bet to contact Tesla for support is via the Tesla phone app.


----------

